# Well...Brave Browser it was nice knowing you...



## iamwhatiseem

I have been using Brave for quite sometime after being introduced by our own Ringel05 
But alas, over the past few weeks it has been "freezing"...basically it acts as if there is no internet connection, no connectivity. However that is of course fine. Had another update Sunday, was hoping that would fix the problem but it has not.
  Looking at their forum, this seems to have been an ongoing problem that inexplicably only happens to some users. But once it happens it doesn't stop. The only way to fix it is to restart the browser. But...I don't really want to do that 10 times a day.
  I loved Firefox for so long, but it is SUCH a resource hog like the others.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ok, then.


----------



## Kat

Opera? Chrome?

I have most problems with FF myself.


----------



## aaronleland

Go Chrome, or go home.

Ha! See what I did there?

I'm sorry.


----------



## Kat

I like Chrome. ^^^^^ Funny. You're a poet, and don't know it.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have been using Brave for quite sometime after being introduced by our own Ringel05
> But alas, over the past few weeks it has been "freezing"...basically it acts as if there is no internet connection, no connectivity. However that is of course fine. Had another update Sunday, was hoping that would fix the problem but it has not.
> Looking at their forum, this seems to have been an ongoing problem that inexplicably only happens to some users. But once it happens it doesn't stop. The only way to fix it is to restart the browser. But...I don't really want to do that 10 times a day.
> I loved Firefox for so long, but it is SUCH a resource hog like the others.


Too bad.  I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## shockedcanadian

I think Opera is the cleanest and least cumbersome on the system.


----------



## Hossfly

My Privacy Guardian just told me that the following websites have been blocked from tracking me.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/js/redactor/redactor.js?_v=6cf6a19d

Facebook Cross-Domain Messaging helper

Sneaky MFers


----------



## Bleipriester

"Brave Browser"


----------



## Pogo

I tried to set up Brave.  Wouldn't start at all.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Kat said:


> I like Chrome. ^^^^^ Funny. You're a poet, and don't know it.


I use chrome but I never sign in

Google just loves to track everything you do


----------



## waltky

Kat wrote: _Funny. You're a poet, and don't know it._

But yer feet show it...

... dey's Longfellows.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

I was addicted to the hokey pokey, but I turned myself around.


----------



## IsaacNewton

This sounds like that commercial for Febreze, "I love you downstairs bathroom, but sometimes, you stink."

Is that any way to treat your downstairs bathroom? It's taken your crap for years and not said a word. As for browsers I use Firefox at work as it is generally the fastest. I would guess FF, Chrome, or _Netscape Navigator_ would work fine.

Funny nobody uses IE or worse yet Edge which no one knows what it is.


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Chrome. ^^^^^ Funny. You're a poet, and don't know it.
> 
> 
> 
> I use chrome but I never sign in
> 
> Google just loves to track everything you do
Click to expand...

So does pretty much everyone else.  Go incognito or better yet get a VPN.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> I tried to set up Brave.  Wouldn't start at all.


What OS?


----------



## Moonglow

Kat said:


> Opera? Chrome?
> 
> I have most problems with FF myself.


Me also..


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> This sounds like that commercial for Febreze, "I love you downstairs bathroom, but sometimes, you stink."
> 
> Is that any way to treat your downstairs bathroom? It's taken your crap for years and not said a word. As for browsers I use Firefox at work as it is generally the fastest. I would guess FF, Chrome, or _Netscape Navigator_ would work fine.
> 
> Funny nobody uses IE or worse yet Edge which no one knows what it is.


You'd be surprised how many people use IE and Edge.  No. I'm not one of them........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like that commercial for Febreze, "I love you downstairs bathroom, but sometimes, you stink."
> 
> Is that any way to treat your downstairs bathroom? It's taken your crap for years and not said a word. As for browsers I use Firefox at work as it is generally the fastest. I would guess FF, Chrome, or _Netscape Navigator_ would work fine.
> 
> Funny nobody uses IE or worse yet Edge which no one knows what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people use IE and Edge.  No. I'm not one of them........
Click to expand...


Microsoft lost the browser wars...IE and Edge combined is now only just over 7% marketshare globally...Chrome clobbers everyone else.
In the United States, Edge and IE combined are only 16% marketshare. 
It used to be IE was the lionshare because the average person didn't even know what a browser was, not true today. And when they know - they virtually never choose IE


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like that commercial for Febreze, "I love you downstairs bathroom, but sometimes, you stink."
> 
> Is that any way to treat your downstairs bathroom? It's taken your crap for years and not said a word. As for browsers I use Firefox at work as it is generally the fastest. I would guess FF, Chrome, or _Netscape Navigator_ would work fine.
> 
> Funny nobody uses IE or worse yet Edge which no one knows what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised how many people use IE and Edge.  No. I'm not one of them........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft lost the browser wars...IE and Edge combined is now only just over 7% marketshare globally...Chrome clobbers everyone else.
> In the United States, Edge and IE combined are only 16% marketshare.
> It used to be IE was the lionshare because the average person didn't even know what a browser was, not true today. And when they know - they virtually never choose IE
Click to expand...

I know the market share percentages, 16% is around 46 million people in the US who use the internet, that's the point I was making.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.


From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
Click to expand...


I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
   I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set up Brave.  Wouldn't start at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What OS?
Click to expand...


CP/M  


Windblows 8.


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set up Brave.  Wouldn't start at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What OS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CP/M
> 
> 
> Windblows 8.
Click to expand...

You have my condolences........


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set up Brave.  Wouldn't start at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What OS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CP/M
> 
> 
> Windblows 8.
Click to expand...

When I bought this laptop (Dell outlet) I also purchased a Windows 7 pro disc as the laptop had 8.1 installed.  The very first thing I did when the laptop arrived was install Win 7.  Eventually I allowed the Win 10 upgrade and kept it until the last fall upgrade when I could no longer completely block Cortana from running and put Linux Ubuntu on it.  As of today only my gaming desktop has Win 7 and the wife's laptop has Win 10 (for the time being), oh and also the Lenovo 3 in 1 Yoga 2 has Win 10 (it's for sale......).  My laptop and secondary desktop are both running Ubuntu.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
Click to expand...

I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.


----------



## Kat

I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
Click to expand...



It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
   Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will. 
  Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare? 
The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Kat said:


> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)


I still miss the option "no updates", though.


----------



## Kat

Bleipriester said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
Click to expand...



I agree we should have that option. I do think we can work with it a bit more than we could when it first came out though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
Click to expand...


Of course. Who doesn't?
MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?


----------



## HenryBHough

Opera *was* the very best. And then......

It was made impossible to avoid updates.

Some sort of apparent vendetta caused some audio/video applications to be locked out.

Reluctantly.....back to Firefox which has its own problems.  I hate to say it...really I do....that I now bounce between Firefox and Safari because some sites I regularly use don't work well with Firefox and, indeed, suggest when first opened that you "update" Firefox (I have the latest, updating often) or try a different browser,  

Damn.


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
Click to expand...



I never even notice Cortona anymore. I have it disabled.......though I realize I can bring it back up. At least I don't see it.
No different....well yes different........my Galaxy S8 phone has that STUPID Bixby. If I do manage to "disable" it, every time I get an update it enables it. That is much more annoying to me.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.


----------



## Bleipriester

Kat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should have that option. I do think we can work with it a bit more than we could when it first came out though.
Click to expand...

I am using the LTSB Edition and still there is no option to disable updates. I can disable them with "Ultimate Windows Tweaker" but Windows still tries to address Micrososft´s update servers. I also lay a firewall over the system, Windows cannot even adjust my system time. And when I want updates, I load them from the catalog and they include no inept "feature updates".


----------



## Kat

Bleipriester said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should have that option. I do think we can work with it a bit more than we could when it first came out though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using the LTSB Edition and still there is no option to disable updates. I can disable them with "Ultimate Windows Tweaker" but Windows still tries to address Micrososft´s update servers. I also lay a firewall over the system, Windows cannot even adjust my system time. And when I want updates, I load them from the catalog and they include no inept "feature updates".
Click to expand...



Correct. There is no actual option to disable. (I have never done that anyhow). But, you can play with the times for updates, and it will change things around for you. Last time I got any updates I went in and got them myself. It did not auto.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
Click to expand...

Indeed. Respect for the user is actually low. That´s why I prefer the LTSB. It is up to date regarding security but the system doesn´t change.


----------



## Bleipriester

HenryBHough said:


> Opera *was* the very best. And then......
> 
> It was made impossible to avoid updates.
> 
> Some sort of apparent vendetta caused some audio/video applications to be locked out.
> 
> Reluctantly.....back to Firefox which has its own problems.  I hate to say it...really I do....that I now bounce between Firefox and Safari because some sites I regularly use don't work well with Firefox and, indeed, suggest when first opened that you "update" Firefox (I have the latest, updating often) or try a different browser,
> 
> Damn.


Firewall the opera_autoupdate.exe or remove/rename it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never even notice Cortona anymore. I have it disabled.......though I realize I can bring it back up. At least I don't see it.
> No different....well yes different........my Galaxy S8 phone has that STUPID Bixby. If I do manage to "disable" it, every time I get an update it enables it. That is much more annoying to me.
Click to expand...


Sorry kat buy you don't have Cortona disabled. It now runs mostly in the background collecting everything you do.
Don't believe me? 
Hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete...then click Task Manager....if it shows "fewer details" on the bottom, click "more details"...now organize the processes running by name...and whalaaa....there she is, most likely running at least 3 processes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - and another interesting stat, the number one OS is still Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
Click to expand...


You ever hear of Steam?
And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never even notice Cortona anymore. I have it disabled.......though I realize I can bring it back up. At least I don't see it.
> No different....well yes different........my Galaxy S8 phone has that STUPID Bixby. If I do manage to "disable" it, every time I get an update it enables it. That is much more annoying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry kat buy you don't have Cortona disabled. It now runs mostly in the background collecting everything you do.
> Don't believe me?
> Hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete...then click Task Manager....if it shows "fewer details" on the bottom, click "more details"...now organize the processes running by name...and whalaaa....there she is, most likely running at least 3 processes.
Click to expand...




Oh I didn't mean to say it was literally disabled. It is just where it doesn't annoy me. I do not see it. Seems everything does this to us now days whether it is our computers..Google, my phone.....kwim?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read it was a recent uptick in Win 7 usage that bumped 7 up over 10 and that Win 7 is still the most popular OS for gamers.  Will the uptick hold?  Grow? Or fall off again (as expected)?  Most analysts believe it will shrink again and eventually fall of to maybe 29% by 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
Click to expand...

No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like W10. I sort of have my updates set to do when and as I want now. I have yet to have a problem. (knocks on wood)
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never even notice Cortona anymore. I have it disabled.......though I realize I can bring it back up. At least I don't see it.
> No different....well yes different........my Galaxy S8 phone has that STUPID Bixby. If I do manage to "disable" it, every time I get an update it enables it. That is much more annoying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry kat buy you don't have Cortona disabled. It now runs mostly in the background collecting everything you do.
> Don't believe me?
> Hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete...then click Task Manager....if it shows "fewer details" on the bottom, click "more details"...now organize the processes running by name...and whalaaa....there she is, most likely running at least 3 processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't mean to say it was literally disabled. It is just where it doesn't annoy me. I do not see it. Seems everything does this to us now days whether it is our computers..Google, my phone.....kwim?
Click to expand...


Agreed. And they all work together to gather as much as possible.
I am not a big proponent of government involvement, but I will say there needs to be some regulations on this.
Google even tracks you when you are in incognito mode now, so even if you open a "Private Browser: window...it is no longer private. It only stops putting your browser info on YOUR computer, but everything you do still goes to Google servers...as you doing it.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.


What the heck is Cortana? Not even my Windows 10 knows...


----------



## Kat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still miss the option "no updates", though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Who doesn't?
> MS is finally doing what they have wanted to do for years....control everything concerning the OS...you have little to no choice to change things you don't like.
> For instance the data collection machine better known as "Cortona"...MS did not like that people found ways to disable it, so they would reverse the changes you made to YOUR computer...and then when that didn't work, they made it impossible to stop it.
> It get's down to whose computer is it anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never even notice Cortona anymore. I have it disabled.......though I realize I can bring it back up. At least I don't see it.
> No different....well yes different........my Galaxy S8 phone has that STUPID Bixby. If I do manage to "disable" it, every time I get an update it enables it. That is much more annoying to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry kat buy you don't have Cortona disabled. It now runs mostly in the background collecting everything you do.
> Don't believe me?
> Hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete...then click Task Manager....if it shows "fewer details" on the bottom, click "more details"...now organize the processes running by name...and whalaaa....there she is, most likely running at least 3 processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't mean to say it was literally disabled. It is just where it doesn't annoy me. I do not see it. Seems everything does this to us now days whether it is our computers..Google, my phone.....kwim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. And they all work together to gather as much as possible.
> I am not a big proponent of government involvement, but I will say there needs to be some regulations on this.
> Google even tracks you when you are in incognito mode now, so even if you open a "Private Browser: window...it is no longer private. It only stops putting your browser info on YOUR computer, but everything you do still goes to Google servers...as you doing it.
Click to expand...




grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I know. And it makes me irate.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine ANY gamer wanting an OS that updates whenever it wants, each time possibly screwing up something that makes a game(s) no longer work, or work improperly.
> Gamers use PC's with specific mother boards, processors, after market video cards and hardware accelerators etc. It is not "if" but "when" would a Win 10 midnight upgrade come along and suddenly your video card won't work and you cannot roll back the upgrade...so go good luck getting that fixed.
> I would imagine Dell and company are well aware of all of this and must be doing something to keep gaming PC's on a more static OS.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
Click to expand...


Get serious.
OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.


----------



## Kat

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is Cortana? Not even my Windows 10 knows...
Click to expand...




https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17214/windows-10-what-is


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you fixed the gaming issue on Ubuntu or Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
Click to expand...

If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.


----------



## Bleipriester

Kat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is Cortana? Not even my Windows 10 knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17214/windows-10-what-is
Click to expand...

Thx. But I was joking. There is no Cortana on Windows 10 LTSB (and no "Apps", "Store", "Edge", "Timeline" and whatever is or will be around on normal Win10).


----------



## Kat

Bleipriester said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is Cortana? Not even my Windows 10 knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17214/windows-10-what-is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx. But I was joking. There is no Cortana on Windows 10 LTSB (and no "Apps", "Store" or "Edge")
Click to expand...



You mean you made me look that up for nuttin'????


----------



## Kat

Bleipriester 

From what I was reading, you do still get updates with LTSB, just not nearly as often.


----------



## Bleipriester

Kat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, I know people keep coming out with new ways to disable Cortona, couple things...disabling the voice and search features does not stop the data collecting part of the program...and two...I just looked it up and there appears to be a way to do it as of a couple weeks ago...I don't know if it works, but even if it does...I don't want to have to check every damn day if it is running and..snap!...I better spend 30 minutes on the web seeing if someone has figured it out....again...and again.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck is Cortana? Not even my Windows 10 knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/17214/windows-10-what-is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx. But I was joking. There is no Cortana on Windows 10 LTSB (and no "Apps", "Store" or "Edge")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you made me look that up for nuttin'????
Click to expand...

Yes, actually


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't up to Linux to "fix" gaming. They have no ability to do that. There has to be a valid commercial reason for game makers to port to Linux.
> Valve has stated recently that they haven't given up on SteamOS, but it isn't up to them. It is up to gamers and what they buy.
> Windows 10 has thrown a potential wrench in the PC gaming field. Obviously. And that is why gamers use Win7. But that cannot go on forever.
> The only answer MS can have is to make a gaming OS, perhaps they will.
> Linux has, and always did have a platform that can work very well in the gaming field, indeed better than Windows since it does not use half the resources of Windows...but why on earth would game makers port it to Linux with such tiny marketshare?
> The OS's abilitiy has nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so?


----------



## Bleipriester

Kat said:


> Bleipriester
> 
> From what I was reading, you do still get updates with LTSB, just not nearly as often.


I get different updates. But since LTSB is actually for companies, security is not neglected. My updates are for Windows 10 Version 1607 and also will be for 1607 in five years.
I can get updates the same way all the others do but I also can download and install them manually. For example:
Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point. No matter for what reasons: Linux is not a proper gaming platform and Windows 10 with its gaming mode is better suited.
> Developers are still lazy ducks. Mantle, that gave birth to Dx12, is way faster than prior versions of Direct X. But new games that support Dx12 are not becoming more common, but the opposite. But Dx 12 could actually be a reason to "upgrade" to Win10, because MS excludes older versions of Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so?
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ever hear of Steam?
> And DirectX is closed source, so that is why it isn't available to Linux. Again, nothing to do with the platform.If DirectX was opened for developers, you would see DirectX in no time. But of course that isn't going to happen, because that is the key reason MS dominates gaming...they are not about to open up the only thing that provides that dominance.
> But again. That has nothing to do with the OS.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

You tell me........


----------



## miketx

https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign...tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB


----------



## iamwhatiseem

miketx said:


> https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign=#01 - US - Search - EN - Branded - 2017&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtZzWBRD2ARIsAIPenY0b9fWBqel-WBW4Tvwjaf5tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB



Haven't tried Opera in years, but I never liked the feel of it. Hard to pinpoint...just always seemed...uncoordinated and sterile
Didn't use to like Chrome, but it is pretty solid. That is what the wife uses.
I used Firefox for at least 10 years. But as the years went by it got bigger and bigger and can sit there and easily consume over a gig of RAM. That is ridiculous. What the hell is it doing when all I have open is gmail and USMB???


----------



## miketx

iamwhatiseem said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign=#01 - US - Search - EN - Branded - 2017&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtZzWBRD2ARIsAIPenY0b9fWBqel-WBW4Tvwjaf5tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried Opera in years, but I never liked the feel of it. Hard to pinpoint...just always seemed...uncoordinated and sterile
> Didn't use to like Chrome, but it is pretty solid. That is what the wife uses.
> I used Firefox for at least 10 years. But as the years went by it got bigger and bigger and can sit there and easily consume over a gig of RAM. That is ridiculous. What the hell is it doing when all I have open is gmail and USMB???
Click to expand...

The latest version works well for me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Geez Blie...does every conversation down here have to end up being MS = awesome.... Linux = bad?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

miketx said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign=#01 - US - Search - EN - Branded - 2017&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtZzWBRD2ARIsAIPenY0b9fWBqel-WBW4Tvwjaf5tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried Opera in years, but I never liked the feel of it. Hard to pinpoint...just always seemed...uncoordinated and sterile
> Didn't use to like Chrome, but it is pretty solid. That is what the wife uses.
> I used Firefox for at least 10 years. But as the years went by it got bigger and bigger and can sit there and easily consume over a gig of RAM. That is ridiculous. What the hell is it doing when all I have open is gmail and USMB???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latest version works well for me.
> 
> View attachment 186617
Click to expand...


Well it is attractive looking that is for sure


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign=#01 - US - Search - EN - Branded - 2017&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtZzWBRD2ARIsAIPenY0b9fWBqel-WBW4Tvwjaf5tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried Opera in years, but I never liked the feel of it. Hard to pinpoint...just always seemed...uncoordinated and sterile
> Didn't use to like Chrome, but it is pretty solid. That is what the wife uses.
> I used Firefox for at least 10 years. But as the years went by it got bigger and bigger and can sit there and easily consume over a gig of RAM. That is ridiculous. What the hell is it doing when all I have open is gmail and USMB???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latest version works well for me.
> 
> View attachment 186617
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it is attractive looking that is for sure
Click to expand...

Firefox had a Firefox light browser which is now called Light browser.   For Linux you could use Chromium.  

Forget the Light Browser, think it's no longer available.


----------



## miketx




----------



## iamwhatiseem

miketx said:


>



I remember that well... the good ol days...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Anyone use Webcrawler in the old days?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

We all need to switch back to Amiga
Christ that was a good OS....multi-tasking in 1986 with multiple windows open, that took M$ 11 more years.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it has nothing to do with the OS. But Dx is not preserving MS domination, it´s Windows´ market share as you already said. Dx on Linux would not change much, OpenGL is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me........
Click to expand...

Think logic.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Geez Blie...does every conversation down here have to end up being MS = awesome.... Linux = bad?


No, it doesn´t. The problem is how to discuss around it without being accused.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious.
> OpenGL is half as good as Dx. And has 1/10th the resources to make it better, but that would still require game writers to write for both - not going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> If Linux was a gaming platform OpenGL would get more attention too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think logic.
Click to expand...

All you've proven so far (since you've been on the board) is logic is subjective........  At least in your case.......

No as to why Linux is (currently) not a (complete) gaming platform?  It's simple, it wasn't originally designed to be (like Windows wasn't either) and Windows got a major head start with better commercial marketing.  Sure you can toss in that it (Linux) doen't have a very big private user market share but that has little to nothing to do with it these days.  Hell, what retailer would intentionally cut off millions of potential customers and millions of dollars in revenue?  Unless that retailer is heavily affiliated with the competition..........


----------



## Ringel05

miketx said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opera.com/?utm_campaign=#01 - US - Search - EN - Branded - 2017&gclid=Cj0KCQjwtZzWBRD2ARIsAIPenY0b9fWBqel-WBW4Tvwjaf5tOVUIpFs4YqJVvck0sUxz3nxLj7b9gOQaAoIFEALw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried Opera in years, but I never liked the feel of it. Hard to pinpoint...just always seemed...uncoordinated and sterile
> Didn't use to like Chrome, but it is pretty solid. That is what the wife uses.
> I used Firefox for at least 10 years. But as the years went by it got bigger and bigger and can sit there and easily consume over a gig of RAM. That is ridiculous. What the hell is it doing when all I have open is gmail and USMB???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The latest version works well for me.
> 
> View attachment 186618
Click to expand...

We used Opera for a short period of time but Opera doesn't always play well with Gmail..........


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> We all need to switch back to Amiga
> Christ that was a good OS....multi-tasking in 1986 with multiple windows open, that took M$ 11 more years.


The big advantage of console-like devices is that there are one to few hardware configurations and software can easily be optimized for this configuration. The disadvantage is that you ain´t gonna replace the CPU or GPU. But also current gaming consoles make proper graphics possible with low-end hardware provided by AMD.


----------



## Marion Morrison

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have been using Brave for quite sometime after being introduced by our own Ringel05
> But alas, over the past few weeks it has been "freezing"...basically it acts as if there is no internet connection, no connectivity. However that is of course fine. Had another update Sunday, was hoping that would fix the problem but it has not.
> Looking at their forum, this seems to have been an ongoing problem that inexplicably only happens to some users. But once it happens it doesn't stop. The only way to fix it is to restart the browser. But...I don't really want to do that 10 times a day.
> I loved Firefox for so long, but it is SUCH a resource hog like the others.


\
Go back to a previous Firefox that worked for ya. Forget Flash, Eh, The best browser was Netscape Navigator 6, when you could string 9 anon proxies together and it worked as long as they all did.

I'm thinking 28-35-ish.


----------



## Bleipriester

I am currently testing a Windows 7 in a VM that I have just found on the Internet. Its all about size here:






Annoying:
- "Muhammad and his Computer Worms" place their names all over and must be removed manually.
- Automatic installation of some tools like utorrent and winrar must be terminated if not wanted - What did they think???

Good:
- Incredible low size of image and installation.
- Should activate automatically (note that the worms group has modified the loader)
- Nice visuals.

Dunno:
- Performance: Not yet tested since its in a VM.
- Modifies some Win files for no purpose explained.

Description:
Windows 7 Aero Blue Lite Edition 2016 (x64) Free Download

Additional source:
LOAD KOB  ศูนย์รวม แห่งการดาวน์โหลด  Windows โปรแกรมใหม่ อัพเดทก่อนใคร: Windows 7 Aero Blue Lite Edition 2016 (x64)


Disclaimer:
Any harm to anybody done by the use of this OS is out of my responsibility.


----------



## Pogo

I gotta come back and bump my complete 180 on Brave.

I had my fill of molasses speed on the old unit and limited capacity on the work unit so got a new/old laptop with a much faster processor and running the ultra-modern Windows 7.    Setting it up from scratch I thought -- continue with familiar Firefox?  Cave with Chrome?  Surf with Safari?  Operate with Opera, which seems to be doing OK on the work unit?

How 'bout give Brave another try on a fresh unit without all the cobwebs.  I can always wipe it out and go to Safari.  Shouldn't take long.

Whoa._ Completely_ different setup experience this time. I get a shortcut like a real program instead of having to hunt one down in a folder. And it zips like lightning, gives me all kinds of security shield options that are easily accessible -- even a ready way to disable auto-playing videos (which I hate) without having to go "about:config" and scroll down a long list.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy.  This thing is like BUTTAH.  I can't think of anything it could improve except maybe it's a bit too orangey.

I'll try streaming a baseball game a bit later -- assuming that performs like everything else has so far, I'm completely finished with Firefox, concluding Chrome, suspending Safari, over Opera, and not even nattering about Netscape.

Thanks Ringel05


----------



## Ringel05

Pogo said:


> I gotta come back and bump my complete 180 on Brave.
> 
> I had my fill of molasses speed on the old unit and limited capacity on the work unit so got a new/old laptop with a much faster processor and running the ultra-modern Windows 7.    Setting it up from scratch I thought -- continue with familiar Firefox?  Cave with Chrome?  Surf with Safari?  Operate with Opera, which seems to be doing OK on the work unit?
> 
> How 'bout give Brave another try on a fresh unit without all the cobwebs.  I can always wipe it out and go to Safari.  Shouldn't take long.
> 
> Whoa._ Completely_ different setup experience this time. I get a shortcut like a real program instead of having to hunt one down in a folder. And it zips like lightning, gives me all kinds of security shield options that are easily accessible -- even a ready way to disable auto-playing videos (which I hate) without having to go "about:config" and scroll down a long list.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy.  This thing is like BUTTAH.  I can't think of anything it could improve except maybe it's a bit too orangey.
> 
> I'll try streaming a baseball game a bit later -- assuming that performs like everything else has so far, I'm completely finished with Firefox, concluding Chrome, suspending Safari, over Opera, and not even nattering about Netscape.
> 
> Thanks Ringel05


Brave apparently had some "growing pains", still does in some areas but they seemed to have ironed out the truly problematic ones and Brave usage is now growing in leaps and bounds.  I'm giving it another shot myself and so far like what I see.  I also have the search engine in Brave set to DuckDuckGo, just have to get used to the different look, etc.


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta come back and bump my complete 180 on Brave.
> 
> I had my fill of molasses speed on the old unit and limited capacity on the work unit so got a new/old laptop with a much faster processor and running the ultra-modern Windows 7.    Setting it up from scratch I thought -- continue with familiar Firefox?  Cave with Chrome?  Surf with Safari?  Operate with Opera, which seems to be doing OK on the work unit?
> 
> How 'bout give Brave another try on a fresh unit without all the cobwebs.  I can always wipe it out and go to Safari.  Shouldn't take long.
> 
> Whoa._ Completely_ different setup experience this time. I get a shortcut like a real program instead of having to hunt one down in a folder. And it zips like lightning, gives me all kinds of security shield options that are easily accessible -- even a ready way to disable auto-playing videos (which I hate) without having to go "about:config" and scroll down a long list.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy.  This thing is like BUTTAH.  I can't think of anything it could improve except maybe it's a bit too orangey.
> 
> I'll try streaming a baseball game a bit later -- assuming that performs like everything else has so far, I'm completely finished with Firefox, concluding Chrome, suspending Safari, over Opera, and not even nattering about Netscape.
> 
> Thanks Ringel05
> 
> 
> 
> Brave apparently had some "growing pains", still does in some areas but they seemed to have ironed out the truly problematic ones and Brave usage is now growing in leaps and bounds.  I'm giving it another shot myself and so far like what I see.  I also have the search engine in Brave set to DuckDuckGo, just have to get used to the different look, etc.
Click to expand...


I'm still Bravin' and it's still workin'.  It does have the occasional foible, f'rinstance if some site puts up a link to a Tweeter video I can't get it to run on the page but I can if I open in another tab.  But it's efficient otherwise.

I started with DuckDuck but eventually migrated back to The Googles.  DDC just didn't have the database Google does.


----------

